# Presidential Address Tues 12/01



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Obama addressing the nation 8PM Eastern on Tuesday December 1.

Programming impacts TBA.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I suspect the speech will be shorter than a press conference. But the East Coast still suffers.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I suspect the speech will be shorter than a press conference. But the East Coast still suffers.


If it doesn't interfere with the premiere of Scrubs it won't cause me any issues at all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ronsch said:


> If it doesn't interfere with the premiere of Scrubs it won't cause me any issues at all.


Fortunately for me, no "presidential address" interferes with anything I watch...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Fortunately for me, no "presidential address" interferes with anything I watch...


...but it may interfere with things you *INTEND* to watch.

(i.e. recordings for later..)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The ABC World News said the speech would be longer than usual around 45 minutes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

As long as Fox runs SYTYCD on time I will be happy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So I'm wondering if there will be an NBC Nightly News that night... at least on the west coast..


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jlb said:


> As long as Fox runs SYTYCD on time I will be happy.


If you live in the Pacific time zone, you will be happy.

If you live in the Mountain time zone, you should be happy - it should start on time if the speech doesn't run for more than an hour.

If you live in the Eastern or Central time zones, the episode is supposed to air in its entirety after the speech. Of course, that assumes that your Fox station is willing to delay or pre-empt its 10:00 programming (presumably news) to air the whole episode, which will be two hours. (The Fox stations in larger cities that air news at 10 PM throw fits if they have to start even a minute late, except for things like the _American Idol_ finale (as it gets a large audience) - imagine how they are going to feel about tonight.)

-- Don


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

What about the Victoria's Secret fashion show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dagap said:


> What about the Victoria's Secret fashion show?


Too bad Clinton isn't still president. You just KNOW the press conference would be over by Victoria's Secret time!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just be careful. I think guide data may not be totally on with what the networks are planning.

For me, impacted shows are:

NCIS - 8:30-9:30
SYTYCD 8:30-10:30

I will pad both by 1/2 hour to be safe.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok.....here's where things have me confused a little, but its ok, and some of it very good......

CBS' website shows an episode of NCIS at 8:30 (ok), followed by 2.5 men and the the Fashion show at 10.

However, my TiVo guide data is showing an ep of NCIS LA at 10. That being said, both the NCIS _and_ NCIS LA eps appear to be repeats. I will likely just delete those, but can someone else confirm the repeat status.

Now, SYTYCD on Fox is to run in its entirety after the speach. The website shows this tentatively as 8:30-10:30. But guess what the website says......



> SET YOUR DVR/VCR/Tivo for an extra half-hour tonight due to the LIVE nature of the Speech preceding DANCE


But even better than that, Fox apparently pushed a guide data update to tribune as my time of episode for Dance is showing as 2:30 hours. Fox padded Dance for me.

Normally, Fox is a BIH company for cancelling shows. But they are helping out here. Of course that pad by them, if you did not know about it, could impact any 10pm SPs people have, depending on priorities in SPM.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> So I'm wondering if there will be an NBC Nightly News that night... at least on the west coast..


On affiliates that run "Nightly News" at 6:30 or 7:00, almost definitely yes. Should even be a special "Western edition."

Not sure if any West Coast affiliates still run "Nightly News" at 5:30 (I think that used to be more popular some years ago), but that would be no, with NBC taking up that full hour for speech coverage.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

King 5 in Seattle - Oprah at 4pm, Presidential Address at 5pm. Seems like the makings for a SNL skit.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> On affiliates that run "Nightly News" at 6:30 or 7:00, almost definitely yes. Should even be a special "Western edition."
> 
> Not sure if any West Coast affiliates still run "Nightly News" at 5:30 (I think that used to be more popular some years ago), but that would be no, with NBC taking up that full hour for speech coverage.


KNTV shows it at 5:30. But at least one of my Tivos had it scheduled for 6pm as of yesterday. I recorded from I think 5:30-7 just in case.

at the moment, there's supposedly a 12/1 edition of the nbc nightly news *audio* podcast available, but the video podcast is still supposedly from yesterday. I haven't listened to the audio one yet to see if it's really today. I'll check my recordings at home first.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not like anyone cares, but, on KNTV, the NBC Nightly News (Western Edition) did air at 6pm as scheduled.. Between the end of the speech and 6pm, Brian Williams was talking with some of the correspondents and other people about the speech... I didn't actually listen to the speech btw. I thought it was interesting how McCain said *twice*, including purposely saying it again while Williams was saying goodbye to him, that he agreed with the raise in troops.


----------

